# دورة مكثفة فى استخدام matlab من البداية حتى الاحتراف



## munchen (1 فبراير 2011)

*ثلاث كتب غاية فى الجمال عن استخدام برنامج الماتلاب من البداية وحتى استخدام حزمة السميولينك واستخدام الواجهة الرسومية للبرنامج وعمل برامج mfile *
* والمفاجأة شرح التعامل مع حزمة السميولينك باللغة العربية والصور التوضيحية ماخوذة من البرنامج*

*Download*​


----------



## rayan13 (2 فبراير 2011)

thank'sss


----------



## eng.tawfeeq (10 فبراير 2011)

شكرا شكرا


----------



## hend m7md (10 فبراير 2011)

thnx alot i hate matlab gdn i cant use it i hope en a2der ast5dmo wafhmoo


----------



## عماد طنطاوى (11 فبراير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## mvb (18 فبراير 2011)

aشكرا يا اخى


----------



## HANEEN_AYASI (24 فبراير 2011)

يسلموووووووووو


----------



## eng.tawfeeq (24 فبراير 2011)

مشكور الله يجزاك بالخير
اريد رابط برنامج المات لاب لو تكرمت


----------



## ghostdie90 (25 فبراير 2011)

شكرا اخى العزيز ولكن يرجى رفعة على موقع اخر غير الرابيد شير ...


----------



## abuhuaf (25 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اذا ممكن الرابط لان القديم مايشتغل


----------



## تونس7 (26 فبراير 2011)

* ارجو تغيير اللنك*


----------



## حيدر المعموري (26 فبراير 2011)

*محتاج مساعدة ضروري جدا*

اخوان احتاج الى دائرة صغيرة يدخل لها 12 فولت لتخرج 12 فولت بتشغيل لمدة 30 ثانية واطفاء لمدة 30 ثانية وهكذا -----------------------الرجاء ارسالها للبريد التالي مع الشكر الجزيل [email protected]


----------



## زهية نزيهة (10 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم
الرايط لا يعمل ممكن تفيدونا بواحد جديد يعمل وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## عبدوعبدو (22 فبراير 2013)

عذرا الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## محمد جعبري (22 فبراير 2013)

شكرا كتيييييييييير


----------

